# What type of Cichlid??



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

These fish were labeled as Cyntotilapia Clown Afra. I ordered them from Atlantis. The male is a real pretty Carolina Blue. I do not have a picture of him in full color, because he would not come out from the camera. Here are two pictures of the females (i think they are females, when the male's color fades he looks just like the females).

The fish on the right in both of these pictures:



















Its funny how the colors look a little different in the pictures. Looking at them in the tank, the fish seem allot darker.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The blue one is some type of Melanochromis.. either a johanni male, or cyaneorhabdos... chances are you'll never know which.

The other fish is an afra.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> The blue one is some type of Melanochromis.. either a johanni male, or cyaneorhabdos... chances are you'll never know which.
> 
> The other fish is an afra.


Yes I know what the blue one is. It is a melanochromis maingano. And the other one was labeled as Clown Afra. I wish i could get a picture of the male in full color.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Clown afra is unfortunate trade name. No one that I have met knows what location they come from - so they could be a mix or just a species with a lost location.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

After looking through the fish profiles I have narrowed it down. i think it is either a:
Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1733
or a:
Cynotilapia afra (Likoma) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1734


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not seeing either one of those as viable options--sorry. Do you see your fish in any of these pictures?
Male Jalo Reef








Female Jalo Reef








Adult Male Likoma








Juvenile male Likoma








Same juvenile about 6 months later








female likoma


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick - I don't care how many times I see your specimens - they don't get old.... :thumb: They make a great reference for comparing species of _Cynotilapia_. 

:drooling:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

**** they are some nice fish :thumb:


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Man that adult male likoma is really nice.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm not seeing either one of those as viable options--sorry. Do you see your fish in any of these pictures?


The Jalo Reef looks very similar to my male when he is in full color. The female jalo reef also looks like my females.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys!

ZJG Moparman, Jalo Reefs are one of the types always in demand--not sure why the seller wouldn't have labeled them as such???? Gotta agree with ya Brian, "Clown afra is *unfortunate* trade name" (I think you're being too kind :thumb: !)


----------

